# Latest find



## rmhenaghan (Apr 24, 2010)

Firestone Featherweight with 2 speed new Departure rear hub and ND front brake. Does any know if this would be a Colson. Is their a serial # chart on colsons?

Thanks, Ron


----------



## sam (Apr 27, 2010)

Try your post under the Balloon section too---great find,those hubs are 'to die for' parts.


----------



## rmhenaghan (Apr 27, 2010)

*thanks!*

Thanks for your help Sam!


----------

